
An Island to Oneself - 8_hours_ago
http://www.janesoceania.com/suvarov_tom_neale/index.htm
======
samcheng
This reminds me of some awesome documentary footage of a man who built a cabin
in the Alaskan wilderness:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYJKd0rkKss](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYJKd0rkKss)

Alone in the Wilderness - Dick Proenneke

The same dry commentary made riveting by insightful and sometimes whimsical
observations, the same hardship usually effortlessly overcome, and of course
the same solitary strength of a middle-aged man. Both stories make me a bit
envious, and inspire me to create a little more with my hands.

~~~
drudru11
Interesting - I was given that DVD years ago, but never watched it. Now I will
make time to watch. Thanks for the recommendation.

------
bambax
Slightly OT, but Firefox's reading mode is a great help to consume that
post...

~~~
mythrwy
Not off topic at all. (I came to post the same thing but you beat me to it).

It's a great read but hard on the eyes. Reader mode lays it out just
beautifully.

------
justboxing
If he was completely alone on the Island, who took those beautifully composed
pictures of him fishing, considering it was the 50s where there were no
electronic cameras with timers and stuff? ex:
[http://www.janesoceania.com/suvarov_tom_neale/fishing.jpg](http://www.janesoceania.com/suvarov_tom_neale/fishing.jpg)

Was it Tagi, the pearl diver? If yes, then he wasn't really alone, was he?
What am I missing from this situation?

~~~
lazyeye
He lived the majority of the time alone with the occasional visitor who took
photos. Thats what your missing.

~~~
erikbye
I've found that in most of these stories, the people who have lived alone
haven't been without human contact for any significant period of time. If that
fact wasn't downplayed or outright omitted the story probably wouldn't sell as
well. In this aspect, their stories are not that different from the tens or
hundreds of thousands of lonely people whose apartment or house might as well
be an island. It's probably also very difficult to live anywhere for years
without eventually running into someone, never mind decades.

------
soperj
It's a long, but great read (i read it over the last 2 days.) Thanks to the
original sharer on here.

It's interesting that the book mentions 2 of the times he stayed on the
island, but doesn't mention the last, and longest (of 10 years). Nor does it
mention that he had kids in between, which is mind boggling to me, how you
could leave them.

~~~
gpvos
That was because the book was written before the third time he went. (See
Wikipedia.)

------
yhbgffvv
Apple engineers here, please use this as a test case for Mobile Safari’s
reader mode. It cuts off after 2 paragraphs.

